# Fun Routmaster bus trip video on Salisbury Plain



## caravanman (Sep 8, 2018)

I miss the old London Routmaster buses, so nice to see these folks having a bit of fun...






https://youtu.be/xdNwwAXKCUM

Ed.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 8, 2018)

Geoff Marshal and Vicki Pike are just great. Be sure to check out their All the Stations series where they visit all the main line train stations in Great Britain. Wonderful fun. Geoff also has numerous videos about the London Underground and other rail services in London.


----------

